# What is the most current E-Sys and PsdZData version?



## ralfr (May 27, 2016)

Awesome community! At the risk of sounding totally stupid: I find it difficult to understand, what at any given time, is the most recent version of E-Sys and corresponding PsdZData.

Can we maybe make a sticky post that contains just that piece of information?

Today (May, 2016) I got my 530d xDrive Touring (F11) and I'm wondering which version of E-Sys and PsdZData I should use.

Can anybody help?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

For E-sys, the latest is 3.27.1.
For E-sys Launcher, the latest is 2.5.3 (Build 108) for Premium and 2.5.5 (Build 120) for Pro.
For PsdZdata, you just need to have data set that is greater than or equal to your current I-step. Latest I believe is v3.58.3.

If you already have files installed, you will also know to update just your PsdZdata if you get a CAFD not found [C012] error.


----------

